# Bonus



## SassyatGmtn (Aug 25, 2020)

So we only get one pandemic bonus?


----------



## NKG (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes but I have to warn you about using your real photo on this site. Definitely not Target approved and people have been fired for things said on here. I can definitely attest to this.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 25, 2020)

I would have to agree with @Sassy Avocado.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 25, 2020)

That's why I use a photo of the first car I ever wrecked.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 25, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> That's why I use a photo of the first car I ever wrecked.


First?!


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 25, 2020)

OP, change that profile pic quick. We can even read your name badge.

BTW, welcome to TBR!


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 25, 2020)

Yetive said:


> First?!


Hey that was back in 1981! 

Yes I am old.


----------

